# الشناشيل.....بيوت عراقية قديمة



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

طبعا هذا الموضوع يخص مدينتي البصرة​​​​​​​​​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
عرفت الشناشيل في العراق، كما يقول المختصون، في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي، لكن الشناشيل صارت تنافس النخيل في التدليل على الهوية الجمالية للمدن العراقية.. وغدت من معالم هذه المدن التاريخية. 

والشناشيل هي كما يقول المختصين "شرفات خشبيةمزخرفة تعمل على ابراز واجهة الطابق الثاني بأكمله أو غرفة من غرفة بشكل ناتئ إلى الامام، ويكون هذا البروز بالخشب عادة وبزخارف هندسية." 

والشناشيل ظهرت في البصرة وانتقل هذا الطراز إلى بغداد وباقي المدن العراقية. 

الشاعر الرائد بدر شاكر السياب، وهو من أبناء مدينة البصرة (1926 -1964) وضع عن الشناشيل قصيدته المشهورة (شناشيل ابنة الجلبي) ووردت الشناشيل في الكثير من القصائد والقصص والروايات واللوحات التشكيلية والصور الفوتوغرافية للأدباء والفنانين العراقيين عموما. 

وقد تباينت الآراء حول ما إذا كان التأثير الأول على الشناشيل تركياُ ام هندياُ، غير ان البعض يرى ان التأثير التركي أعظم نفوذا واقرب إلى معطيات التاريخ من التأثير الهندي." 

ولقد استقبلت البصرة هذا الفن الجديد بالكثير من الود ورحابة الصدر وعمدوا إلى إغنائه بالعديد من المفردات سواء في مجال العمارة ومواد البناء ام في مجال النقوش والزخارف." 
وقد تنوعت الشناشيل في الشكل والمحتوى وجاءت متطابقة مع الذوق العام، وجاء هذا بسبب حرية الحركة في الخشب، وسهولة التصرف به وأن شناشيل البصرة حافظت على طابعها الخاص، فهي مطعمة بالزخارف المتناظرة مع الفسيفساء. 

ونرى أن أهمية الشناشيل لا تنحصر في خصائصها الفنية فقط، بل تتعداها إلى أهمية اجتماعية أيضا، إذ جاءت الشبابيك ذات المشبكات الخشبية البارزة على صورة مثلثات مسننة متباينة ومتوافقة مع القيم الاجتماعية المحافظة وشكل الشبابيك المطلة على الأزقة والشوارع تسمح لأهل الدار ان ينظروا إلى الخارج، أي الزقاق، بينما لا يستطيع المارة ان يروا ما في الداخل.." وهذه الخاصية مهمة بالنسبة للنساء. 

وهناك بعدا اجتماعيا آخر للشناشيل يمنح نزلاء الدور المزودة به المزيد من الحميمية مع جيرانهم، بقوله "إن وضع الشناشيل في الطابق العلوي من المنزل أدى إلى تقارب سكان بيوت الشناشيل، بحيث يسمح للعوائل ان تتبادل التحايا والاخبار وشتى الأحاديث من خلال الشناشيل". ​​ومن وجهة نطر يرى المهندسين المعماريين ان الاكتشاف الأهم في مادة بناء الشناشيل هو الخشب، فمن المعروف ان الطابق (الأرضي) في البناء كان يعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على الحديد ( الشيلمان ) والطابوق والجص، بينما يعتمد الطابق (الاول) على مادة الخشب. 

وأنه إضافة لرخص الخشب وسهولة توفره، فهو يحافظ على البرودة ويكون حاجزا امام أشعة الشمس الحارة. وأن مادة الخشب، لخفتها، سمحت لسكان المدن العراقية ان يرفعوا بيوتهم إلى طابق ثان من غير مخاوف من طبيعة الأرض. ​
وكذلك "وفرت الشناشيل للأزقة مظلة كبيرة تقي المارة حرارة الصيف، وتزداد أهمية المظلة التي تطل إلى الخارج لمسافة متر تقريبا عندما تطل الشناشيل من ( 20-30 ) منزلا متجاورا ويقابلها عددً مماثل من المنازل." مشيرا إلى أن هذا التقابل يجعل الأزقة بمنأى عن أشعة الشمس، فضلا عما تؤلفه الشناشيل في الزقاق الواحد من نسق معماري ذي ابعاد هندسية جميلة؛ لأنها في ارتفاع واحد سواء عن مستوى ارض الزقاق ام على مستوى إطلالتها أو طلعاتها الخارجية. 

ويهتم المهندسون كثيرا بنوعية المواد المستخدمة في البناء بما يتلاءم مع طبيعة المناخ بصورة كبيرة خاصة في الفترة التي سبقت اكتشاف الكهرباء، 
وإن الكثير من المدن العراقية عرفت الشناشيل، مثل النجف والموصلواحياء بغداد القديمة وغيرها من المدن العراقية، "والنظرة العامة للشناشيل العراقية تشير إلى انتمائها إلى جنس معماري واحد، لكن النظرة التفصيلية تكشف عن شيء من الخصوصية." 

"حيث نجد في الشناشيل البغدادية عناية خاصة بالقضبان الحديديةووجود السراديب ( التختبوش) ، في حين تهتم الشناشيل البصرية بالأعمدة الخشبية وبتشييد القناطر الحجرية أو الخشبية مع عناية واضحة بالزخارف البنائية، عبر التشكيل الخشبي." 

وتوضح المصادر أن النوع المفضل من الخشب في العمائر البصرية هو (الجاوي) نسبة إلى جزيرة جاوة في دولة أندونيسيا الحالية،. ويشير إلى أن سكان البصرة القدامى يعمدون إلى طلاء شناشيلهم بنوع من الدهان العطري، كما يستخدمون شريطا يربط أجزاء الشناشيل بعضها بالبعض الأخر ليضيف إليها قدرا من القوة يساعدها على الاستمرار عقودا طويلة. 

هذه هي الشناشيل فن وهندسة وتاريخ وأصالة اجتمعت في نسق واحد لتخلد أرثا معماريا جميلا.. غير ان هذا الإرث المعماري يحتضن رفاته بانتظار اعادة الحياة إليه، كما فعلت بعض المنظمات الدولية كمنظمة اليونسكو حينما أعلنت حمايتها للبنايات التاريخية مثل احياء القاهرة المملوكية وفاس العتيقة ومكناس وساحة جامع الفناء في المغرب.. باعتبارها جزءا من تراث الإنسانية . ​ 

الصور في المرفقات...............................




لاتنسونا بدعائكم...........
ومبروك على وقف اطلاق النار.....ولكن ثأرنا لم يقف تجاه غزة العزة.........

طبعا امتحانات نهاية الترم تبدا يوم 24/1/2009 ودعواتكم لي يا اخواني..............


​


----------



## Arch_M (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..وهي اشبه بالرواشين في منطقة الحجاز..والمشربيات في مصر ودول شمال افريقيا..جزاك الله خيرا
والحمد على وقف هدر دماء المسلمين ورحم الله موتانا وموتى المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## zakou1 (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 يناير 2009)

مشكووور يالغالي 

جزاك الله عناالف خير


----------



## وليد طاهر غافل (20 يناير 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع و اتمنى ان يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار عند التصميم الحديث لمدينة البصرة هذا الطراز المعماري المناسب للمدينه علما ان البصرة هي ايضا مدينتي و مشتاق لرؤيتها


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (20 يناير 2009)

المعماري العراقي.... بارك الله فيك على طرح هذا الموضوع.... نتمنى منك أن تخصص موضوع مفصّل عن البيت الإسلامي العراقي في مدينة البصرة.​


----------



## arc.iraqi (20 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على ردودكم الجميلة وشكرا لاخواني وأهلي المعماريين من البصرة.......... 
الى الاخ جمال اللافي............. ان شاء الله سوف اطرح هذا الموضوع الذي طلبته ولكن عندما انتهي من الامتحانات ان شاء الله........ ولا تنسونا بالدعاء...........


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

المهندس العراقي 
جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافية عالموضوع المفيد



> ونرى أن أهمية الشناشيل لا تنحصر في خصائصها الفنية فقط، بل تتعداها إلى أهمية اجتماعية أيضا، إذ جاءت الشبابيك ذات المشبكات الخشبية البارزة على صورة مثلثات مسننة متباينة ومتوافقة مع القيم الاجتماعية المحافظة وشكل الشبابيك المطلة على الأزقة والشوارع تسمح لأهل الدار ان ينظروا إلى الخارج، أي الزقاق، بينما لا يستطيع المارة ان يروا ما في الداخل.." وهذه الخاصية مهمة بالنسبة للنساء.



يعني الشناشيل هي نفسها المشربيات او امر مختلف؟!!


----------



## مهندس ابو احمد (11 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع لطيف جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## لؤي مجيد (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الموضوع جميل ونحن ننتظر منك موضوع البيت الاسلامي في البصرة خصوصا وان مدينة البصرة هي أول مدينة اسلامية تم تاسيسها بعد المدينة المنورة


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## سيف علي التميمي (8 يناير 2010)

يا اخي اني وياك بس ليش ما خليت صورة


----------



## المعماري حمد (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل و رائع ..

و سيكون أكثر روعة مع الصور و الرسومات التوضيحية ..

شكراً لك ..


----------



## زيد كلاسيك (4 فبراير 2010)

احلى شي هو الشناشيل العراقية 
شكرا عالموضوع الراقي


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع لطيف جدا واتمنى ان تزودنا بما لديك من معلومات اكثر عن الشناشيل


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (11 مارس 2010)

ياريت الشباب يعود يوما"وتهتم الحكومة جزء من الشوية بالوطن وتراثه وشعبه


----------



## tanyaaladol (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ...............خصوصا على الصور ** لذا ممكن لو عند المزيد منها


----------



## مازن ألحسن (15 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع قيم انها تراث يجب الحفاظ عليه وانه منقول اتفق معك لأن الواجهات الخشبية لم تكن قديما متعارف عليها
واختلف معك بصدد تصنيف الخشب من المواد الباردة انه معروف تصنيفه من المواد الحارة والتي لايحبذ استخدامها في المناطق الحارة ..والدليل استخدامها في البيوت والشاليهات الجبلية في اكثر المناطق برودة في العالم ويستخدمون الارضيات الخشبية ليكتسبوا بعض الحرارة منها..
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل ..مع تحياتي


----------

